# Oneitis kissing another man



## Deleted member 773 (Jun 2, 2019)

I want dead


----------



## fobos (Jun 2, 2019)

This must be a hard sight for you OP. May I recommend kys?


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Jun 2, 2019)

fobos said:


> This must be a hard sight for you OP. May I recommend kys?


suicide is a serious thing not a joke you are just trying to be “special” which you are fucking wrong you just wanna be cool and all just fucking admit it you want attention and be “cool” i fucking hate it when people go all like OH THAT PERSON I SEE EVERYWHERE AND HE IS WAY TO FAMOUS THAN ME WHAT SHOULD I DO TO BE FAMOUS HM?!?! OH I KNOW I’LL SAY KILL YOURSELF I MEAN LIKE HE’LL KNOW I DON’T ACTUALLY MEAN IT EVEN THO ITS A SERIOUS THING ya your that one fucking cunt who is very cocky


----------



## Bengt (Jun 2, 2019)

She definitely did more than just a kiss that night


----------



## itsover69 (Jun 2, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> View attachment 61790
> 
> 
> I want dead


Become a hERo


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Jun 2, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> View attachment 61790
> 
> 
> I want dead


It's because his spine is straight


----------



## Tony (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 773 (Jun 2, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> It's because his spine is straight


Im making a scoliosismaxxing thread soon


----------



## Tony (Jun 2, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> Im making a scoliosismaxxing thread soon


----------



## Sean O'Aspie (Jun 2, 2019)

if it makes you feel better OP just know shes sliding up and down on his 8'' (bone pressed) cock and moaning out his name right at the moment you read this


----------



## Tony (Jun 2, 2019)

Sean O'Aspie said:


> this


----------



## RichardSpencel (Jun 2, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> suicide is a serious thing not a joke you are just trying to be “special” which you are fucking wrong you just wanna be cool and all just fucking admit it you want attention and be “cool” i fucking hate it when people go all like OH THAT PERSON I SEE EVERYWHERE AND HE IS WAY TO FAMOUS THAN ME WHAT SHOULD I DO TO BE FAMOUS HM?!?! OH I KNOW I’LL SAY KILL YOURSELF I MEAN LIKE HE’LL KNOW I DON’T ACTUALLY MEAN IT EVEN THO ITS A SERIOUS THING ya your that one fucking cunt who is very cocky






fobos said:


> May I recommend kys?


----------



## Sean O'Aspie (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1106 (Jun 2, 2019)

it could have been you op if your bones were prominent enough


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Jun 2, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> Im making a scoliosismaxxing thread soon


Dedsrs? I have mild scoliosis as well


----------



## Deleted member 1553 (Jun 2, 2019)

Push them off the railing.


----------



## mojopin (Jun 2, 2019)

That’s what you get for crying for me like a dog


----------



## fobos (Jun 2, 2019)

Name doesnt check up


----------



## itsover69 (Jun 2, 2019)

fobos said:


> Name doesnt check up


----------



## TBOLT (Jun 2, 2019)

Beyond JFL at having an oneitis in 2019


----------



## itsover69 (Jun 2, 2019)

TBOLT said:


> Beyond JFL at having an oneitis in 2019


----------



## Tony (Jun 2, 2019)

mojopin said:


> That’s what you get for crying for me like a dog


wtf is that type of writing


----------



## itsover69 (Jun 2, 2019)

Tony said:


> wtf is that type of writing


sentences me


----------



## TBOLT (Jun 2, 2019)

itsover69 said:


>



@impure666 alts me


----------



## Insomniac (Jun 2, 2019)

If you’re a good boy then maybe she’ll let you lick his cum out of her


----------



## itsover69 (Jun 2, 2019)

TBOLT said:


> @impure666 alts me


im not him bro.


----------



## Tony (Jun 2, 2019)

Tony said:


> riti


----------



## TBOLT (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Jun 2, 2019)

Just fucking lol at having a oneitis beyond the age of 13


----------



## itsover69 (Jun 2, 2019)

TBOLT said:


> View attachment 61802


scared the living shit out of me. ded srs


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 2, 2019)

Image size:
750 × 971
No other sizes of this image found.


----------



## Tony (Jun 2, 2019)

itsover69 said:


> scared the living shit out of me


ded srs?


----------



## itsover69 (Jun 2, 2019)

Tony said:


> ded srs?


dedly


----------



## Krezo (Jun 2, 2019)

itsover69 said:


> scared the living shit out of me. ded srs


scares me


----------



## itsover69 (Jun 2, 2019)

Krezo said:


> scares me


replies me


----------



## Tony (Jun 2, 2019)

Krezo said:


> scares me


ded srs?


Tony said:


> rit


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 2, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> No other sizes of this image found.


----------



## SikKunt (Jun 2, 2019)

Is that your oneitis? If it is you're mentally ill


----------



## pisslord (Jun 2, 2019)

Is this you who are taking the photo?


----------



## Insomniac (Jun 2, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> Image size:
> 750 × 971
> No other sizes of this image found.


Wait, so this isn’t a joke?


----------



## TBOLT (Jun 2, 2019)

itsover69 said:


> replies me



spams me


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jun 2, 2019)

She is a bragging bitch considering the fact the took a picture like that. Try to move on from her if you can, man, it’s for the best. She is only gonna bring you hell.


----------



## itsover69 (Jun 2, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


>



bras me


----------



## Tony (Jun 2, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> you're mentally ill


----------



## TBOLT (Jun 2, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> She is a bragging bitch considering the fact the took a picture like that. Try to move on from her if you can, man. She is only gonna bring you hell.



And he mogs her


----------



## Tony (Jun 2, 2019)

Insomniac said:


>


----------



## SikKunt (Jun 2, 2019)

Tony said:


> View attachment 61806





















Tony said:


> View attachment 61807


Cuck all you do is copy gifs


----------



## TBOLT (Jun 2, 2019)

JFL at her being your oneitis


----------



## Insomniac (Jun 2, 2019)

wouldn’t be surprised if he was the one who took the photo while they kissed tbh..


----------



## Tony (Jun 2, 2019)

ritalinbro arent u sleeping?


----------



## itsover69 (Jun 2, 2019)

TBOLT said:


> JFL at her being your oneitis


high T php ngl


----------



## Deleted member 209 (Jun 2, 2019)

jfl at jealoscels. why do you build up jealousy, over something that you shouldnt even think of?


----------



## itsover69 (Jun 2, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> wouldn’t be surprised if he was the one who took the photo while they kissed tbh..


mog mog mog


----------



## TBOLT (Jun 2, 2019)

itsover69 said:


> high T php ngl



Ts me


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jun 2, 2019)

TBOLT said:


> And he mogs her


He needs to just block the degenerate.


----------



## RichardSpencel (Jun 2, 2019)

TBOLT said:


> @impure666 alts me


I was gonna say this,but I don't want him to get banned again.

Might also be @Demonstrator


----------



## TBOLT (Jun 2, 2019)

blackopstruecel said:


> jfl at jealoscels. why do you build up jealousy, over something that you shouldnt even think of?



Never began for OP


----------



## RichardSpencel (Jun 2, 2019)

blackopstruecel said:


> jfl at jealoscels. why do you build up jealousy, over something that you shouldnt even think of?


You make 10 oneitis threads per day from the basement.


----------



## TBOLT (Jun 2, 2019)

She fell over the fence in an alternative universe


----------



## itsover69 (Jun 2, 2019)

TBOLT said:


> She fell over the fence in an alternative universe


fells me


----------



## Tony (Jun 2, 2019)

TBOLT said:


> She fell over the fence in an alternative universe


fences me


----------



## rockndogs (Jun 2, 2019)

IF YOU HAVE AN ONEITIS YOURE AUTOMATICALLY A CUCK

IF YOU HAVE AN ONEITIS YOURE AUTOMATICALLY A CUCK

IF YOU HAVE AN ONEITIS YOURE AUTOMATICALLY A CUCK

IF YOU HAVE AN ONEITIS YOURE AUTOMATICALLY A CUCK


REPEAT WITH ME

IF YOU HAVE AN ONEITIS YOURE AUTOMATICALLY A CUCK


----------



## Tony (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## Insomniac (Jun 2, 2019)

Tony said:


> ritalinbro arent u sleeping?


slumbers me


----------



## TBOLT (Jun 2, 2019)

rockndogs said:


> IF YOU HAVE AN ONEITIS YOURE AUTOMATICALLY A CUCK
> 
> IF YOU HAVE AN ONEITIS YOURE AUTOMATICALLY A CUCK
> 
> ...



JFL if OP was surprised by this at all


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Jun 2, 2019)

*er man*


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jun 2, 2019)

Have some dignity man. She needs to mean nothing to you. Dont let some dopamine seeking whore have this kind of power over you.


----------



## Deleted member 209 (Jun 2, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> ou make 10 oneitis threads per day from the basement



thats not entirely true.


----------



## Tony (Jun 2, 2019)

The Dude Abides said:


> Have some dignity man.


bro


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Jun 2, 2019)

blackopstruecel said:


> entirely true


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jun 2, 2019)

Tony said:


> bro


yes bro?


----------



## Insomniac (Jun 2, 2019)

er to regain dignity


----------



## Festrunk (Jun 2, 2019)

Oneitis past the age of 16 is pretty gay, dude...


----------



## Tony (Jun 2, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> er to regain dignity


regains me


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Jun 2, 2019)

Festrunk said:


> pretty gay, dude


----------



## quinn24 (Jun 2, 2019)

I want to fuck your oneitis


----------



## Vitruvian (Jun 2, 2019)

pure suifuel op forward me all ur savings b4 rope


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jun 2, 2019)

she kissed him alright. she made out with the one eyed snake.


----------



## SikKunt (Jun 2, 2019)

quinn24 said:


> I want to fuck your oneitis


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Jun 2, 2019)

quinn24 said:


> I want to fuck your oneitis


Fuck up, you low life neo-nazi.


----------



## Tony (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 2, 2019)

http://web.archive.org/web/20190602...rg/threads/oneitis-kissing-another-man.21524/


----------



## Insomniac (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## Tony (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## Insomniac (Jun 2, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> http://web.archive.org/web/20190602...rg/threads/oneitis-kissing-another-man.21524/


High IQ tbh


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Jun 2, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> High IQ tbh



I want dead


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Jun 2, 2019)

Im going to get her back when school starts again


----------



## itsover69 (Jun 2, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> Im going to get her back when school starts again


----------



## SikKunt (Jun 2, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> Im going to get her back when school starts again


Keep dreaming


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Jun 2, 2019)

Ugly ass pussy ass nigga. Proof that all women are lesbians


----------



## SikKunt (Jun 2, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> View attachment 61907
> 
> Ugly ass pussy ass nigga. Proof that all women are lesbians


Honestly that whore is so generic kys if that's a oneitis smh ngl tbh


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Jun 2, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> Honestly that whore is so generic kys if that's a oneitis smh ngl tbh


I have multiple oneitis

And ur right she’s subhuman


----------



## SikKunt (Jun 2, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> I have multiple oneitis


ghey


----------



## AestheticPrince (Jun 2, 2019)

Send pic of guy she fucked


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Jun 2, 2019)

AestheticPrince said:


> Send pic of guy she fucked


Scroll up


----------



## Tony (Jun 2, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> Scroll up


scrolls me


----------



## Insomniac (Jun 2, 2019)

cucks me


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Jun 3, 2019)

i kiss u @Lifeisgood72


----------



## TBOLT (Jun 3, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> Im going to get her back when school starts again



The coping is off the charts


----------



## BigBoiBlok (Jun 3, 2019)

OP's taste is fucking good honestly.


----------



## TBOLT (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## BigBoiBlok (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## Time Travel (Jun 3, 2019)

Brutal


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 3, 2019)

BigBoiBlok said:


> View attachment 62177


----------



## TBOLT (Jun 3, 2019)

Show them this thread


----------



## itsoverbuddyboyo (Jun 3, 2019)

chads balls are just hanging out rn as his cock is deep inside your oneitis tbh


----------



## TBOLT (Jun 3, 2019)

Spoiler



he'll make her orgasm and she'll experience more pleasure than you could imagine having sex with him


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Jun 3, 2019)

BigBoiBlok said:


> OP's taste is fucking good honestly.
> 
> 
> View attachment 62177


At least someone agrees


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jun 3, 2019)

His dick is thicker than your bizygomatic


----------



## SikKunt (Jun 3, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> At least someone agrees


Bruv you literally told me she's subhuman yourself


----------



## Lux (Jun 3, 2019)

You just gotta say fuck that bitch & move on.
Sorry though


----------



## SikKunt (Jun 3, 2019)

Bronze8 said:


> Sorry


----------



## Lux (Jun 3, 2019)

SikKunt said:


>


I mean come on though you gotta have some sympathy for the guy.


----------



## SikKunt (Jun 3, 2019)

Bronze8 said:


> I mean come on though you gotta have some sympathy for the guy.


----------



## nattycel (Jun 3, 2019)

Bronze8 said:


> I mean come on though you gotta have some sympathy for the guy.


sympathy makes people weak


----------



## Lux (Jun 3, 2019)

nattycel said:


> sympathy makes people weak



is situational & depends. wdym?


----------



## nattycel (Jun 3, 2019)

Bronze8 said:


> is situational & depends. wdym?


I mean *he just gotta say fuck that bitch & move on*. 

He doesn't need sympathy


----------



## Lux (Jun 3, 2019)

nattycel said:


> I mean *he just gotta say fuck that bitch & move on*.
> 
> He doesn't need sympathy



Agree. is a Dick move to make him feel worse though.

(not that you did- other folks)


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Jun 3, 2019)

What a beautiful couple, I hope they're happy together and get along for a long time


----------



## elfmaxx (Jun 3, 2019)

Sean O'Aspie said:


> if it makes you feel better OP just know shes sliding up and down on his 8'' (bone pressed) cock and moaning out his name right at the moment you read this


That hurt my heart.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 3, 2019)

Sean O'Aspie said:


> if it makes you feel better OP just know shes sliding up and down on his 8'' (bone pressed) cock and moaning out his name right at the moment you read this


slides me


----------



## SikKunt (Jun 3, 2019)

elfmaxx said:


> That hurt


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jun 3, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> What a beautiful couple, I hope they're happy together and get along for a long time







XD


----------



## SikKunt (Jun 3, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> View attachment 62532
> 
> XD


bro

why u put XD everytime


----------



## elfmaxx (Jun 3, 2019)

SikKunt said:


>


Falling in love isn't a soyboy thing, thinking that the girl you fell in love with is something special is though. I know she's just a 5/10 foid and I would delete these feelings if I could.


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jun 3, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> bro
> 
> why u put XD everytime


I put that at the end of sentence when I’m joking.


----------



## DarknLost (Jun 3, 2019)

All you need is a knife and a mask


----------



## SikKunt (Jun 3, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> I put that at the end of sentence when I’m joking.


ok bro


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jun 3, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> ok bro


Yeah, bro.


----------



## SikKunt (Jun 3, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> Yeah, bro.


My screen name on incels.is is -BrettyBoy- and I have had no real life female attention in a long time but I only get online female attention now so I consider myself what I put as my rank title.


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jun 3, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> My screen name on incels.is is -BrettyBoy- and I have had no real life female attention in a long time but I only get online female attention now so I consider myself what I put as my rank title.


Banned from that incel forum right now but can appeal in 6 months.


----------



## SikKunt (Jun 3, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> Banned from that incel forum right now but can appeal in 6 months.


Why u banned? Also whats your percentage warning on this site?


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jun 3, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> Why u banned? Also whats your percentage warning on this site?


100%. I was low effort posting which is against the rules.


----------



## SikKunt (Jun 3, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> 100%. I was low effort posting which is against the rules.





SikKunt said:


> *Also whats your percentage warning on this site?*


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 3, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> Banned from that incel forum


ye


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jun 3, 2019)

Sorry, mis-read your reply. 20% I think.


Ritalincel said:


> ye
> View attachment 62534


Sad shit, bro.


----------



## SikKunt (Jun 3, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> Sorry, mis-read your reply. 20% I think.
> 
> Sad shit, bro.


i got 40% currently


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jun 3, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> i got 40% currently


This forum is less strict than the incel forum at least.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 3, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> Sad shit, bro.


It really is.


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jun 3, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> It really is.


For real.


----------



## Insomniac (Jun 3, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> ye
> View attachment 62534


free him or cuck


----------



## Deleted member 1106 (Jun 3, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> Banned from that incel forum right now but can appeal in 6 months.


me too, fuck that forum though, this one is much better


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 3, 2019)

chesscel said:


> me too, fuck that forum though, this one is much better


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jun 3, 2019)

chesscel said:


> me too, fuck that forum though, this one is much better


Low effort post rule is ridiculous but that is just my opinion.


----------



## Deleted member 1106 (Jun 3, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> Low effort post rule is ridiculous but that is just my opinion.


I agree.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 3, 2019)

dead set bro


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jun 3, 2019)

chesscel said:


> I agree.


It’s just harsh to me.


----------



## Deleted member 1106 (Jun 3, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> It’s just harsh to me.


tbh


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jun 3, 2019)

chesscel said:


> tbh


----------



## Deleted member 1106 (Jun 3, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


>


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jun 3, 2019)

chesscel said:


> View attachment 62539


Ticks me. XD


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Jun 4, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> Ticks me. XD


bruh


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jun 4, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> bruh


Yes?


----------



## Deleted member 1182 (Jun 5, 2019)

AHAHAHAH you little shit i remember yoi making fun of my tiny dick aye?how does it feel getting cucked by a superior8 inch fat cock 6 inch nigger it was coming to you


----------



## nausea (Jun 6, 2019)

rockndogs said:


> IF YOU HAVE AN ONEITIS YOURE AUTOMATICALLY A CUCK
> 
> IF YOU HAVE AN ONEITIS YOURE AUTOMATICALLY A CUCK
> 
> ...


if u dont restore avi u r autocuck

repeat with me


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Jun 6, 2019)

dicklet4incher said:


> AHAHAHAH you little shit i remember yoi making fun of my tiny dick aye?how does it feel getting cucked by a superior8 inch fat cock 6 inch nigger it was coming to you


Welcome back, my lord.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 6, 2019)

nausea said:


> if u dont restore avi u r autocuck
> 
> repeat with me


----------



## rockndogs (Jun 6, 2019)

nausea said:


> if u dont restore avi u r autocuck
> 
> repeat with me



go


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Jul 13, 2019)

rockndogs said:


> go


go


----------



## mido the slayer (Jul 13, 2019)

I’m sorry


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 13, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> go


no


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jul 13, 2019)

How can you guys not feel bad by telling @Lifeisgood72 to kill himself? This honestly almost makes me cry. You don't know what he's going through, maybe he's going through family abuse or bullying and you just tell him to end his life like that? What are you, sick? How would you like people telling you to kill yourself? You guys are sick

I'm out.


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Jul 13, 2019)

Gudru said:


> How can you guys not feel bad by telling @Lifeisgood72 to kill himself? This honestly almost makes me cry. You don't know what he's going through, maybe he's going through family abuse or bullying and you just tell him to end his life like that? What are you, sick? How would you like people telling you to kill yourself? You guys are sick
> 
> I'm out.


I'm not falling for your reactionmaxxing schemes bro


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jul 13, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> I'm not falling for your reactionmaxxing schemes bro


I just wrote an entire paragraph I'm not reactionmaxxing trust me


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Nov 16, 2019)

Update: The guy got horrible acne and they broke up.


----------



## Arkantos (Nov 16, 2019)

jfl


----------



## reptiles (Nov 16, 2019)

itsover69 said:


> Become a hERo





I wondER why they had to ban its ovER


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Nov 16, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> Update: The guy got horrible acne and they broke up.



Lookism is for everybody mane, look for u


----------



## DarknLost (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Zygos4Life (Nov 16, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> Update: The guy got horrible acne and they broke up.


Holy shit jfl
Looks truly are everything


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Nov 16, 2019)

Change your AVI OP it really fucking bugs me.


----------



## turkproducer (Nov 16, 2019)

is this the gook


----------



## Pietrosiek (Nov 16, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> Update: The guy got horrible acne and they broke up.


Muh love


----------



## BrettyBoy (Nov 16, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


>


Comical.


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 16, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> Comical.


----------

